# Parking fees in the cities in your countries



## Polonus (May 14, 2008)

Hello everybody, let's post information about parking fees (I mean rate of money per hour of parking and hours of operating ) and schemes of paid parking zones in the cities in your countries (not only the capitals). For a start here is Warsaw in Poland:

Paid parking zone (blue areas)









And the parking fees:

1st hour: 2 PLN (Polish zloties)
2nd hour: 2.4 PLN
3rd hour: 2.8 PLN
every next hour: 2 PLN

Hours of operating: Monday-Friday 8.00-18.00


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The parking charges here vary depending on which car park you use and are divided into small car parks in the very centre of town designed for staying a couple of hours and large long-stay car parks at the edge of the town centre which are designed for leaving your car all day.

Short stay car parks vary from £0.80 to £1.20 for an hour or £2.20 to £2.30 for 3 hours. You can stay for longer in some of these car parks but it is expensive, £7-8 for 24 hours. On-street parking has similar charges to these car parks.

You can stay all day in the Long-stay car parks for £2-3.

Charges apply Mon-Sat but you can park for free after 2000 in the evenings. 

http://www.shrewsbury.gov.uk/public/maps/parkingfacilities/car+park+tarrifs+web+site+mar2008.xls

This is probably about average for a mid-sized town in the UK (population of the borough is 100,000). Of course larger cities are more expensive, London is a lot more expensive than anywhere else and there is also the congestion charge so most people don't drive into the centre of the city there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In my city, the most expensive parking garages are € 2 per hour, but i live in a city with only 116.000 inhabitants. 

In Amsterdam, it can be over € 5 an hour. 

€ 2 an hour is about $ 3.10. € 5 is about $ 7.8

But i usually go by bicycle to downtown, because there is usually never any parking space or you have to wait in line.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

parking is done by multiple people - so you have street parking done by the city, some city owned parking lots, than most of the parking garages are private and prices vary from $2 an hour or $2 for 30 minutes

Vancouver
Street Meters range in price from 75 cents an hour to $2.50 and hour depending on where - prime downtown is the most expensive - in effect 7 days a week 365 days a year until 8 pm - after that they are free

parking garages (private) are usually $4 an hour, some are $2 the first hour $1 each hour after that - some offer $20 all day rate some offer $6 evening flat rate - after 6 pm 

Burnaby - vancouver suburb
parking meters $1 an hour - special park n ride meters - $3 for 12 hours - meters in effect until 6 pm only

Residents buy parking permits and a lot of street parking is set aside for them and i believe the cost is $70 a year to get a permit - a lot of rental buildings charge extra fro parking in the garage - anywhere from $20 - $50 a month so a lot of people choose to get the city parking permit as it is much cheaper

than there are a lot of spaces that are free for 2 hours and than after 8 pm you can park as long as you want until 6 am - pretty much anywhere other than permit spots

than a lot of street spaces open up at 6 pm and are free and available until 6 or 7 am

so for the most part if you know where to go you can end up parking for FREE  

outside of the downtown core - most street parking is free the closer to a high street it is though the more restrictions - ie 2 hour limit, permit holders only


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> In Amsterdam, it can be over € 5 an hour.


The maximum is set at € 4,80 an hour (in the heart of the city centre), which is still very expensive. In most of the city it is € 3,80 or € 2,20. Some area's are € 1,30 or € 0,10 for a short stay (certain shopping area's outside the city centre).


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

San Francisco: notrious for its expensive meters

25 cents = 10 minutes. 

When I was in Birmingham, Alabama, that same cost got you two hours...


----------



## christianhoang (Jun 1, 2006)

$4.40 for street Parking in Sydney and could be $20 for in house parking. Hehe! Crazy price.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

GTR22 said:


> San Francisco:* notrious for its expensive meters*
> 
> 25 cents = 10 minutes.
> 
> When I was in Birmingham, Alabama, that same cost got you two hours...


$ 1.5 per hour? Are you kidding? That's cheaper than most small Dutch cities. Funny to see the difference between Americans and European when it comes to car costs (fuel tax, fuel prices, toll costs, parking fees etc). In Europe, cars are a way to make more tax income (rip off basically) by the government (both local and national).


----------



## Polonus (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, indeed. In comparison to West-European countries 1.5 USD/hour doesn't seem to be 'killing' price. Especially as dollar rate is low. In Europe a car is becoming a luxury while in America and Australia it is normal, every-day used tool like a toaster or mobile phone. :lol:

And Amsterdam may be the most expensive European city to park your car (beside London and Swiss cities) I suppose.


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well yeah, when comparing prices to US and Europe its hard to compare... but in terms of US alone its quite expensive. Our downtown is becoming more European like where most people take public transportation because there is no parking spaces. The prices are only to rise as the city tries to get money for other transit projects...


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Parking here costs about €1.90 per hour, I thought. Quite much imo for a city with less than 150.000 inhabitants.


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

1st hour: 2 PLN (Polish zloties)
2nd hour: 2.4 PLN
3rd hour: 2.8 PLN
every next hour: 2 PLN

*Valuta PLN= ? Euro*


----------



## Polonus (May 14, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to convert PLN into Euros.

1st hour: 2 PLN (0.6 EUR)
2nd hour: 2.4 PLN (0.7 EUR)
3rd hour: 2.8 PLN (0.8 EUR)
every next hour: 2 PLN (0.6 EUR)

1 PLN = 0.3 EUR


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

In Barcelona city: 2.75 euros per hour to park in the street. Same price for private garages.
:runaway:


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> In Barcelona city: 2.75 euros per hour to park in the street. Same price for private garages.
> :runaway:


Ouch!

In Duluth, Minnesota (pop. 85,000), the parking meter rate was recently raised from $0.50 / hour to $0.75 / hour. That means a quarter gets you 20 rather than 30 minutes on the meter. 

Of course, you can avoid any fees by simply parking your car away from the metered zone. This might involve some walking, though, depending on your destination. I would say only about 2% of street parking spots are metered; most of the city outside the center has no meters.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

It depends where you park, fees differ wildly. You could pay as little as $4 for an entire day in the parking lots on the edges of downtown, but could pay as much as $25 in a better location. Hourly, it tends to be $1-1.50 or so.

I tend to avoid bringing the car downtown. Hartford has relatively high fees for a city this small, higher than many larger cities.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Polonus said:


> Yeah, indeed. In comparison to West-European countries 1.5 USD/hour doesn't seem to be 'killing' price. Especially as dollar rate is low. In Europe a car is becoming a luxury while in America and Australia it is normal, every-day used tool like a toaster or mobile phone. :lol:
> 
> And Amsterdam may be the most expensive European city to park your car (beside London and Swiss cities) I suppose.


It's still expensive to park in the city though, at least in Melbourne. Parking on the street will run you about $2.50 an hour, limited to anything between one and four hours, with no parking allowed during certain hours on certain streets to improve traffic flow (if your car is still there, it gets impounded). There are places just off fringe of the CBD, isolated from tram lines where parking is usually quite cheap though.

There is also a tax on CBD parking spots, aimed at discouraging car use. The level of car use is quite low anyway ("other" can pretty much translate to "cycling"):










Private carparks, where most parking spots are, usually charge by the hour between about $2 and $4 per hour, capped somewhere between $20 and $30. All-day parking usually goes between $8 (if you get in early) and $15 (rough guess).


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Isn't that modal split simply work commutes rather than overall modal share for the CBD?


----------

